# Sam Adams Brown Ale



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been moving all day and decided a brew was a great reward for myself. My shop had just got some of this in and it was recommended to me. This stuff is very good. I like the smoothe taste and great aftertaste. I also noticed this bottle had Brewmasters Collection on it. I assume the Brown Ale itself is part of the collection. Anyone else indulge in this beer. Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I've only had the regular S.A. and it was excellent. I noticed they brew a pretty good assortment of types. Will have see about the S.A. Brown Ale.
I enjoy a good Ale. Should go well with a medium to full stogie.:u


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

There are eight beers in the brewmaster's collection, brown ale is one of them. Try to find the "mix pack" in your local grocery store. The pack features three pairs from the collection. I grabbed one the other day and tried the brown ale, Hefeweizen, and Black Lager. All great beers, the Black lager kicks butt! Sam Adams is definitely kicking out some quality brew. They have a large assortment of beers according to their website www.samueladams.com
I would like to know if anyone here has tried their extreme beers, particularly the Triple Bock, which is meant to be drank from a snifter according to the site LOL.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Puro_Angler said:


> I would like to know if anyone here has tried their extreme beers, particularly the Triple Bock, which is meant to be drank from a snifter according to the site LOL.


Their triple bock would probably be great if used for cooking ... but as a beverage I'll pass. I bought the first 2 releases and was severely underwhelmed. Course, its supposed to age ... so maybe I drank them too young.


----------



## jeffin7 (Jun 5, 2006)

Puro_Angler said:


> I would like to know if anyone here has tried their extreme beers, particularly the Triple Bock, which is meant to be drank from a snifter according to the site LOL.


I have had the triple bock. Its ok as far as ultra strong beers go. Very syrupy and rich with a fairly heavy sweet soy sauce flavor. Not bad but I wouldn't want more then 3 or 4 ounces of it. I hear it makes a very good marinade for steaks.

I have also had the Utopias (25% ABV) which I like alot better then the triple bock. The alcohol is a bit harsh but it has some really nice honey and molasses flavors. I think I still have a few ounces in the bottles I have. I may have to try it with a Pardon.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Puro_Angler said:


> Try to find the "mix pack" in your local grocery store. The pack features three pairs from the collection. I grabbed one the other day and tried the brown ale, Hefeweizen, and Black Lager.


Wow, that's weird. I just posted a review of this very mix pack on another site. The Hefeweizen was very refreshing, wheaty, and a citrusy aroma, great head. I enjoyed this one the most. The Brown Ale, was well, a Brown Ale. They are all pretty much the same to me. This was good too. I didn't enjoy the Black Lager too much though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

jeffin7 said:


> I wouldn't want more then 3 or 4 ounces of it.


2 ounces is enough for me. Port it is not. I had a 10 year old one a few years ago and it got old after a few sips. Nice, but hand me '77 Dow...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Sam Adams is a good brewery. Last time I was in Boston I took the tour and had a great time. You also get to keep the little sampler glass and it's great for drinking bourbon.

My favorite one of their beers, that unfortunately you don't see out this way too often, is the black lager. Very tasty.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> Sam Adams is a good brewery. Last time I was in Boston I took the tour and had a great time. You also get to keep the little sampler glass and it's great for drinking bourbon.
> 
> My favorite one of their beers, that unfortunately you don't see out this way too often, is the black lager. Very tasty.


Sam Adams does make a bunch of decent beers and few truly good beers. I don't care for the brown ale that much, maybe because I have easy access to Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale. Like D. Generate stated the Black Lager is very nice, one of my favorite Sam Adams beers and the other is Sam Adams Scottish Ale.

By the way D. Generate, the black ale is very much available in the Henderson/Las Vegas Area.

I have also tried the tripple bock, and personally, I think it sucks! It will probably make a great marinate but it's simply not drinkable, however, that may change about 15 or 20 years down the line!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> The Brown Ale, was well, a Brown Ale. They are all pretty much the same to me. This was good too.


Yeah, I tend to agree. I REALLY like nut brown ales, but they are pretty hard to distinguish sometimes. I guess that's why they're usually referred to as a "session" beer.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> Wow, that's weird. I just posted a review of this very mix pack on another site. The Hefeweizen was very refreshing, wheaty, and a citrusy aroma, great head. I enjoyed this one the most. The Brown Ale, was well, a Brown Ale. They are all pretty much the same to me. This was good too. I didn't enjoy the Black Lager too much though.


:tpd: Hefeweizen has been a regular in my fridge lately! Nrown ale is pretty good too. Haven't tried the black lager yet.


----------



## Slick26 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have been moving all day and decided a brew was a great reward for myself. My shop had just got some of this in and it was recommended to me. This stuff is very good. I like the smoothe taste and great aftertaste. I also noticed this bottle had Brewmasters Collection on it. I assume the Brown Ale itself is part of the collection. Anyone else indulge in this beer. Thoughts or opinions?


I just bought some and I liked it. Not a beer I would buy ALL the time, but its clean and very tasty. It has alot of body to it. Its almost a coffee-type beer, its dark and rich. A good beer to go with a cigar if you ask me. Its one of those beers you just have one or two, not a beer that you sit there and get krunked off of. Just sit and endulge, like I said... with a good cigar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Sam Adams puts out an awesome Holiday Sampler around Christmas that has some great speciality beers I love. The Old Fizzywig and Cranberry Lambric are different, but exceptional flavors.

Ninja Vanish has run across a Summer Sampler pack of speciality beers in Tucson, and I saw a pack in Bryson City, N.C. a couple of weeks ago, but had no place to store them, so passed on buying the summer sampler. Haven't been able to find it in the B'ham area yet, and had trouble finding the Holiday sampler last December. If you want Bud or Miller, then Alabama is apparently the place to live. If you want beer that actually has a taste, then apparently Alabamains are S.O.L.


----------

